# Red 'EDP Other' and 'Thermal' Limit Reasons in ThrottleStop



## QuADz (May 13, 2021)

I installed Throttlestop to undervolt my laptop as it was reaching 80+C temps even when working on google chrome. I set the offset for my core and cache to -125 and my temps dropped to 60C. I tried to teak around a little more to find the most stable setting and changed the offset values to -140 and my laptop went into BSOD loop for a while before I was able to stabilize it. I reset the offset back to -125 and even -110 but now it doesn't seem to reduce the temps as my laptop is at 90+C temp just while using chrome. Currently, these are the limit reasons that I can see. Please help me however you can. Thankyou.


----------



## extremecarver (May 13, 2021)

your problem are not the settings, but Chrome with a faulty plugin or another program usings lots of CPU. You simply have too high CPU usage by one or more programs. Check with windows task explorer.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2021)

You have a 45W CPU that is overheating when running at 30W to 35W. You need to fix that problem. When was the last time you disassembled your laptop and cleaned it out and replaced the thermal paste? That will probably help out significantly.

The next problem is that you seem to have one or more things constantly running on your computer. When your computer is idle at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open, what is it reporting for C0%? Normal for your CPU would be somewhere around 0.5% to 1.0%. If your computer is way beyond that, open the Task Manager, go to the Details tab and find out what is running on your computer.

Your undervolt is working fine but it is not going to solve your problem if your computer has other issues. After you get your laptop cleaning up, post some more pictures while your computer is idle at the desktop.

Individual cores can spend spend 99% of their idle time in Core C7. You will never see this if you have too much stuff running in the background.


----------



## QuADz (May 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You have a 45W CPU that is overheating when running at 30W to 35W. You need to fix that problem. When was the last time you disassembled your laptop and cleaned it out and replaced the thermal paste? That will probably help out significantly.


Thank you so much for helping me out with this. I have never disassembled my laptop. I have only recently taken interest in understanding how I can improve its health and performance (though it might be a little too late). Could you recommend some good youtube videos for disassembling, cleaning, and reapplying the thermal paste? Please bear with my inexperience because I am scared of following a bad video and screwing up my laptop.


unclewebb said:


> The next problem is that you seem to have one or more things constantly running on your computer. When your computer is idle at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open, what is it reporting for C0%? Normal for your CPU would be somewhere around 0.5% to 1.0%. If your computer is way beyond that, open the Task Manager, go to the Details tab and find out what is running on your computer.
> 
> Your undervolt is working fine but it is not going to solve your problem if your computer has other issues. After you get your laptop cleaning up, post some more pictures while your computer is idle at the desktop.


I will clean the laptop and send you the screenshots as soon as possible. I uninstalled some of the unnecessary plugins I had on Chrome and that seems to have helped a little.


unclewebb said:


> Individual cores can spend spend 99% of their idle time in Core C7. You will never see this if you have too much stuff running in the background.


I see. This is the current C7 status of my laptop. Also, how much of an impact does a faulty battery have on the state of the laptop. Currently, my laptop cannot run on battery and always needs to be connected to the adapter.


----------



## QuADz (May 14, 2021)

extremecarver said:


> your problem are not the settings, but Chrome with a faulty plugin or another program usings lots of CPU. You simply have too high CPU usage by one or more programs. Check with windows task explorer.


Thank you for helping me out. I did uninstall some unnecessary plugins as per your recommendations and that seems to have helped a little. However, I will also follow what @unclewebb has suggested and see how far can I improve the health of my laptop. It'll help me get wiser when I purchase a new one in the future. How can I identify which program is specifically leading to such high background usage in the task manager? From what I can see it looks like Chrome is the only thing that stands out under active processes. Is there something wrong with the amount of memory it is currently consuming?


----------



## unclewebb (May 14, 2021)

QuADz said:


> Chrome


Do not look at the Processes tab in the Task Manager or the graphs in the Task Manager. They are not accurate. Always use the information in the Details tab instead.

When testing your C0%, exit Google Chrome. When I exit Chrome, it is completely gone from the Task Manager. I think the default setting is for Chrome to run in the background 24/7. I do not see the point of this. Perhaps you have some plug-in that is constantly updating. Google Chrome has an option to turn itself off if you do not need it running all of the time. Many programs have options like this, hiding somewhere within their settings. 



QuADz said:


> I have never disassembled my laptop.


This is basic maintenance for a laptop. Most laptop owners do zero maintenance. Their laptops run hotter and hotter and slower as they install more and more useless junk until they finally get fed up and sell it or dispose of it and start again with a new laptop. It does not have to be like this.

Many laptops are simple to open up and repair. Search YouTube for your specific laptop model. Watch more than one video. I do. A heatsink that is full of dust and dirt will block air from flowing through it so it will be unable to cool the CPU. A vacuum or some compressed air can make a world of difference. When you get more confident, you can pull off the heatsink and replace the thermal paste. I am sure there are lots of competent techs out there but I care more about my computers than anyone else does. Learn to do this maintenance procedure yourself. No one ever does a perfect job the first time they replace the thermal paste so do not live in fear about doing a bad job. You only learn by doing.

Check out the C0% when my computer is idle. There is no useless crap running in the background. 
Now compare that to your computer. There is lots of room for improvement.


----------



## QuADz (May 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> When testing your C0%, exit Google Chrome. When I exit Chrome, it is completely gone from the Task Manager. I think the default setting is for Chrome to run in the background 24/7. I do not see the point of this. Perhaps you have some plug-in that is constantly updating. Google Chrome has an option to turn itself off if you do not need it running all of the time. Many programs have options like this, hiding somewhere within their settings.


I checked online and there was a toggle to switch off background activity for Google Chrome extensions. It was already toggled off though. One question, how do you identify if a certain activity that you see in the details tab is system essential or not? For eg: In the below screenshot, you can see certain Adobe Creative Cloud activities going on in the background. How can I figure out if ending these tasks would crash the software or if ending a task that I don't recognize crashes the system?


unclewebb said:


> This is basic maintenance for a laptop. Most laptop owners do zero maintenance. Their laptops run hotter and hotter and slower as they install more and more useless junk until they finally get fed up and sell it or dispose of it and start again with a new laptop. It does not have to be like this.


Can't deny that I have been guilty of this crime too. However, I did open and clean my laptop as you suggested and the difference in temps and performance was evident right away. Thank you for all the valuable suggestions you've given me so far. I will be replacing my battery and learning how to reapply the thermal paste next.


unclewebb said:


> Check out the C0% when my computer is idle. There is no useless crap running in the background.
> Now compare that to your computer. There is lots of room for improvement.


Oh my idle C0% status is really bad compared to yours (attached screenshot of C0% at absolute idle state). On that front, please help me understand how to identify which tasks running in the details section are system or software essential and can be closed. Currently, there are also tasks on the details tab that I don't recognize at all. How can I find out what they are and which software do they belong to? I think understanding to figure this out will definitely help me gain deeper control on cleaning up junk tools and processes.


----------



## unclewebb (May 16, 2021)

QuADz said:


> Adobe Creative Cloud


Creative Cloud is a bloated mess. At times, it does a lot of background processing and updating when you are not using it. Not sure what it is doing. Most people that install this software package need it so there is nothing you can do about it. It will eventually settle down.

In your Task Manager Details screenshot, click on the CPU heading to organize the running tasks by CPU usage from highest to lowest. This can make it easier to find anything unusual. You can also use the Windows Resource Monitor to investigate the average CPU usage of the running tasks.

Was Chrome open when you took the screenshot of the Task Manager? When you exit Google Chrome, there should not be any Chrome.exe tasks running in the Task Manager.


----------



## QuADz (May 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Creative Cloud is a bloated mess. At times, it does a lot of background processing and updating when you are not using it. Not sure what it is doing. Most people that install this software package need it so there is nothing you can do about it. It will eventually settle down.


I just end the creative cloud task through the task manager when I'm not using it.


unclewebb said:


> In your Task Manager Details screenshot, click on the CPU heading to organize the running tasks by CPU usage from highest to lowest. This can make it easier to find anything unusual. You can also use the Windows Resource Monitor to investigate the average CPU usage of the running tasks.


I went through it and cleaned up whatever I could. Some Acer pre-installed programs were also running in the background for no reason so I took them down as well. It seems to have helped a little.


unclewebb said:


> Was Chrome open when you took the screenshot of the Task Manager? When you exit Google Chrome, there should not be any Chrome.exe tasks running in the Task Manager.


Yes, Chrome was open at the time. I have also checked the details tab of the Task Manager at Idle state and verified that no chrome tasks run in the background. You can see the screenshot of what my C0% and overall temps look like now when the only active programs running are Chrome, TS, and Snipping Tool.

Now the only issue I face is when I try to play games. Currently, I am trying to run GTA 5 on my laptop at High settings. My overall CPU(i7 7700) usage doesn't go beyond 30-40% and my GPU (Nvidia GTX 1050ti) is more than capable of running the game even at Ultra High settings. However, my overall temps shoot up to 96-100C within 10 mins and I see red blinking 'Thermal' and 'EDP Other' with yellow PL1. I suspect that thermal repasting is the only remaining solution. However, if you have any more suggestions to help me bring my gaming temps down, I'd really appreciate it. Let me know if you need any screenshots for this.

Thank you for being so patient and for all the great advice you've given me so far.


----------



## unclewebb (May 18, 2021)

QuADz said:


> my overall temps shoot up to 96-100C


You will never get consistent performance when your CPU is constantly bouncing off the thermal throttling temperature. You need to improve cooling. If you blew the dust out and it is still running this hot, replacing the thermal paste is the next step.

ThrottleStop still shows that you have too much stuff running in the background. Exit the Snipping Tool and watch the Task Manager Details Tab. Click on the CPU heading to organize the running tasks by CPU usage. There must be something in that list. Even with Chrome open, my CPU is spending 99% of its time idle. You can also use the Windows Resource Monitor. It will show average CPU usage for individual tasks.


----------



## ThomasM (May 18, 2021)

Hi, 

Sorry to jump on the post, Below is a screenshot of mine, I just currently wiped the laptop(clevo OctaneVI 17), now beofre I wiped it I used throttle stop. I had it at 4.7 and temps under stress were between 70/80. I have this one at 4.4 and my temps are higher and I seem to be getting PL1 red. I am upping this slightly to see when it stop but for some reason my temps this time are so high. Could this be me just being an idiot? 

I should have saved this before wipe but it was running so good I forgot i really used it. I am also running a i99900k


----------



## unclewebb (May 19, 2021)

ThomasM said:


> Sorry to jump on the post


This thread is about thermal throttling in a 7700HQ. I think it would have been a good idea to start a new thread. 

You do win an award for the most Errors that I have ever seen reported in a TS Bench test. I usually push the Stop button after I see an error or two. Surprising that your computer has not crashed or corrupted Windows yet. It probably will if you keep letting that test run. Errors during the TS Bench test is a very good sign that your undervolt is not stable. Reduce your undervolt settings and test again until all of the errors go away. A stable computer should not show any errors while running the TS Bench test. 

The TS Bench test runs the same calculation multiple times on different cores.

2 + 3 = 5

3 + 2 = 6

When it does the same calculation twice, it expects to get the same answer. When the answers do not match, it flags this as an error. Any stable computer should be able to handle this test without reporting any errors. 

Your CPU is power limit throttling with ThrottleStop reporting power consumption at 90.0W. In the TPL window you have Long Power PL1 set to 90W. If you do not want your CPU throttling at 90W then increase the PL1 power limit. You are going to be very close to the thermal throttling temperature if you increase PL1 to 100W or beyond.


----------



## QuADz (May 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop still shows that you have too much stuff running in the background. Exit the Snipping Tool and watch the Task Manager Details Tab. Click on the CPU heading to organize the running tasks by CPU usage. There must be something in that list. Even with Chrome open, my CPU is spending 99% of its time idle. You can also use the Windows Resource Monitor. It will show average CPU usage for individual tasks.


Hi. I went over to Windows Resource Monitor to see if there was anything that I was missing. But nothing seems to stand out as much. I am not sure what I might be missing. Does anything stand out to you? I've also added my current absolute Idle TS main screenshot. Also, will any changes to the battery plan of my laptop help achieve stable performance and good temps while gaming?

Also, I have ordered the necessary stuff to perform thermal repasting and I am going through whatever videos and articles I can to learn the process. A lot of them seem to caution you about ensuring no air pockets are formed during the process. Any tips on how I can ensure I don't end up screwing the process up? Thanks


----------

